# Dutch pharma  legit



## garrettm (Jun 23, 2017)

well what i can say is there fast very puncutal very curtious and they are liget ive made some serious gain lots of lean muscle built if you havent tried them i would if i was you its priced fair and very good all i can say is if im sticking with them i know im in good hands


----------



## solidone2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ive used them b4 agree great gear and very fast . price cant be beat


----------



## mikephilip (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes i checked their reputation and found they have good reviews...


----------

